# ~**|Zeldafreak104's patterns|**~



## Furry Sparks (Dec 27, 2005)

I took these pics with a digital camera, they didn 't turn out too good but     
They are really big so if you want to see them full size, click on them     
but just to tell you they look better the size they are right now     
*Triforce*



Thats pattete #8 It doesn't look good as a hat or shirt, but its a good item background (if you look closely you can see it as my background)

*Fire*



olor set #1
and yeah.... its badly drawn fire.... i'll make it better later


----------



## Flamelink7 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice!  I like the Triforce!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 27, 2005)

The fire looks much better when you see it on the game.  How come you never wear triforce?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 27, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> The fire looks much better when you see it on the game. How come you never wear triforce?


the fire shirt i wear isn't my pattern    			 its the flame shirt. And the triforce sorta looks messed up as a shirt and hat... buts its good menu background, wallpaper, doormat, and florring


----------



## Hoody Gurl (Jan 2, 2006)

That was sweet triforce I'm very inpressed i would like to see more of what you do!   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Triforce looks nice and even. Good job. :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The fire looks much better when you see it on the game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2006)

I like them both espically the triforce.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 13, 2006)

Gosh, both are impressive. I'm awful at drwing both of those.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Zelda Left the tri-force in my town it rocks! If you want it Pm me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

yep, Twighlight King came too, and he had my fire pattern O_O


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

Yup! Could I have the fire pattern maybe later today?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup! Could I have the fire pattern maybe later today?


 Sure, But can i got to your town, Mines a mess >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 28, 2006)

your fire pattern is in my town!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 2, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> your fire pattern is in my town!


 Oh, yeah, it is :lol: I've never noticed it, that's because it is in the back


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2006)

new pattern! the lightning pattern! to be added... eventually >_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooooh, that is what that was in Bob's town.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup. I think so.


----------

